# Need a download manager for FireFox



## tejesh (Mar 31, 2005)

I need a download manager for Mozilla Firefox so that I can resume broken downloads. This feature is not there in the FF built-in download manager ( or is it?). Please help.


----------



## pallavnawani (Mar 31, 2005)

This is one of the best download managers around. Integrates with firefox, and is completely free. Grab it while it is still free!
**www.freedownloadmanager.org*

Pallav


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 31, 2005)

If u like *download express* (from mass downloader), then use this extension to integrate FX with download express. 

*newbornlogic.com/hosted/changes/downloadwith-0.0.8.xpi


----------



## goobimama (Apr 1, 2005)

download the flashgot extension and then Flashget, works wonderfully


----------



## khattam_ (Apr 1, 2005)

Fresh download Manager does it
www.freshdevices.com/freshdown.html
Its free too...........


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey ppl..

why go for all such cr*p!!!

Try StarDownloader...

Its 
 Free
 No Ads
 Very Fast
 Easily integrates with FF... (just a small plugin... not FX)
 Rated as Top by BBC Clickonline. 

What else do you want?? A recommendation from me?? Done!!!

Cheers!!!

] K8)8)L [


----------



## aadipa (Apr 1, 2005)

With firefox, flashget and flashgot extensions works perfect.


----------



## pallavnawani (Apr 1, 2005)

cool_dude_prav said:
			
		

> Hey ppl..
> 
> why go for all such cr*p!!!
> 
> Try StarDownloader...



Well, Last time I tried it, stardownloader crashed almost every hour. Of course, things might be different now. And FDM _does not_ need a plugin to integrate with firefox. FDM also works well with flashgot...

Pallav


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Apr 1, 2005)

pallavnawani said:
			
		

> cool_dude_prav said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I totally challenge you about StarDownloader...

It is really the best..

What's more it starts downloading the file even as we choose a file name and place to store...

If StarDownloader crashed for you, then it must be due to your fault. You cannot go about blaming others for your faults!!!

Others, Please do not follow this wh*cko's  comments...

I totally give my vote to StarDownloader and I will guarantee it works fine..


----------



## nipun_the_gr8 (Apr 1, 2005)

How can i use DAP to wrk with Firefox ?


----------



## technovice (Apr 1, 2005)

nipun_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> How can i use DAP to wrk with Firefox ?



hi nipun
i think downloadwith extension should help u....

i googled this link:
*downloadwith.mozdev.org/

hope it helps  

i use flashget in FF with the flashgot extension:
*addons.update.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?application=firefox&version=1.0+&os=nt&id=220


----------



## khattam_ (Apr 2, 2005)

nipun_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> How can i use DAP to wrk with Firefox ?


Why do you want to use DAP anyway. Anyways, just tick "Integrate with Mozilla FF" in the options screen.


----------



## nipun_the_gr8 (Apr 4, 2005)

Thankx, khattam & technovice !!


----------



## nipun_the_gr8 (Apr 4, 2005)

@technovice: Its not wrkin' with FF 1.0.2 !!
@khattam: That option in DAP is grayed out !!


----------



## hpotter606 (Apr 4, 2005)

Fresh Download Manager is the best


----------



## technovice (Apr 4, 2005)

*OOPS!!*



			
				nipun_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> @technovice: Its not wrkin' with FF 1.0.2 !!


I'm Sorry ]  
most of the extensions available are for 0.7 to 0.9
I read this stuff on this webpage called extension room
Try it out..might work


```
After installing Downloadwith

Click on Tools | Options | Extensions

In "The following extensions are installed" box -

Click to select DownloadWith v0.0.7 and then click on "Options..." (bottom right corner)

Click on "Create New Application"

The "Download Sample configuration" radio button should be selected by default. If not, click to select it.

In the Download sample configuration box below there is a list of all kinds of download programs.

Click to select the download program you want to configure with DownloadWith (presumably one that you have installed on your computer).....DAP in your case

Click OK to close "Create new application settings" dialog.

Click OK to close all other dialogs.

Restart Mozilla Firefox.

Now to use DownloadWith ~

Right click on the download link, scroll down to hover over DownloadWith and then in the flyout menu you should see your download program listed.

Click on it to start the download.
```


----------

